# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ثبت نام ترمیم دی ماه تا کی وقت داره؟!

## Mr Sky

*سلام.
خوبید؟!
.
.من امروز رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان..واسه ترمیم دی ماه ثبت نام میکرد.....مسول ثبت نام گفت معلوم نیست تا کی وقت داره.....
.

به وقت مهلت تموم نشه .معدل هم قطعی شه..بدبخت شیم!!!!
.
اگه ثبت نام کنم و معدل مثبت شه ....واااای!!!
.
.
بهترین کار چیه؟کسی میدونه تا کی وقت داره؟*

----------


## violinist

تا اواسط آبان فک کنم

----------


## Mr Sky

*البته دیروز رفتم..خخ*

----------


## khaan

نگران نباشین حداقی یه 30-40 روز دیگه وقت هست شایدم 2 ماه

----------


## tabrizcity

دوستان منطقه ی ما تازه 1 آذر شروع می کنن به این چیزا هم اصلا گوش ندین که وقت تموم میشه کلا تا 20 آذر وقت دارین تا ثبت نام کنین

----------


## AlirezA 1522

هنوز شورای سنجش بین تاثیر مثبت و قطعی داره استخاره می کنه....یه ملت رو الاف خودشون کردن....نمی دونن که این طول دادنها به برنامه ریزی کنکوریها لطمه می زنه...آدم مونده چی بگه

----------


## amir_95

اونایی که تغییر رشته میدن توی کنکور. معدل تاثیر نداره؟یا این که همون معدل رشته دیپلمشون رو تاثیر میدن و فرقی نداره چه رشته ای کنکور بده؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir_95


اونایی که تغییر رشته میدن توی کنکور. معدل تاثیر نداره؟یا این که همون معدل رشته دیپلمشون رو تاثیر میدن و فرقی نداره چه رشته ای کنکور بده؟


تاثیر داره ولی کمتر...مثلا ریاضی به تجربی فک کنم 18
.
.
.
.
.بنظر من برید این ترمیم رو ثبت نام کنید.من امروز رفتم ثبت نام کردم.....فوقش 20 روز وقت کنکور رو بگیره
.
.
خیلی راحت ترم میتونید درس بخونید چون دیگه دغدعشو ندارید فکرتون راحته.امروز بعد از دو سال آرامش به من رو کرد!!!!!!"*

----------


## mahdi.sniper

اگه بخوایم دیپ مجدد بگیریم چی؟؟؟
تا کی وقت داره؟؟
اونوخت اگه یه دیپلم دیگه گرفتم...کد دیپلم جدید بهم میدن دیگه؟بعد اینجوری تاثیر پیش و سوم قاطی نمیشه؟اخه رشته هاشون فرق داره

----------


## Mehdi.j

> *من معدلم 18/75 
> اگه قطعی شه خیلی به ضررم میشه؟؟
> به دو رقمی و تک رقمی نمیشه فکر کرد؟
> 
> حوصله ی ترمیم و امتحان ندارم*


تک رقمی رو خوب اومدی.کسی که برا زیر 1000 میخونه ترمیم معدل کاری نداره که شما شرکت کن

----------

